
ISIS hacked CENTCOM - konklone
https://twitter.com/centcom
======
rurban
ISIS or someone from China? The 4share uploader of the caught leaks reported
to be from HongKong

------
maccam912
Looks legit. Someone got off 8 tweets that I saw before the account was
closed.

